# Pectoral fin...



## JD3P (Oct 21, 2010)

It seems that my fishes pectoral fin is now slightly damaged. There is a piece missing from the center of it, I just noticed it today. He was treated for fin rot on his caudal fin for a while, and it got a little better from what I can tell. He is now safe from anything that could damage his fins, so I don't understand how this happened.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

One of my females had her pectoral fin bitten off last week. It's finally starting to grow back slowly but surely. Now that she's using those muscles again it just looks like she's waving at me really fast lol. Just keep up on water changes and maybe use some AQ salt if you feel it's necessary and your fish should be fine.


----------



## JD3P (Oct 21, 2010)

metalbetta said:


> One of my females had her pectoral fin bitten off last week. It's finally starting to grow back slowly but surely. Now that she's using those muscles again it just looks like she's waving at me really fast lol. Just keep up on water changes and maybe use some AQ salt if you feel it's necessary and your fish should be fine.


Thanks I'm hoping it's nothing serious...it seems he's been having so many problems with his fins for such a long time. Now I'm starting to worry his eye sight is going. He always misses his food at first but never used to..but I guess that happens when you get older lol.


----------

